# Why's the best sci-fi tv series from 20+ years ago?



## Delta4Embassy

"Earth 2"
"Space: Above and Beyond"
"Seaquest DSV"

Sci-fi sucks now.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Dr Who is still my favorite, spanning 50+ years.

(with far too many vacations to my liking)


----------



## koshergrl

Star Trek still mine.

The original.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

koshergrl said:


> Star Trek still mine.
> 
> The original.



I liked the original for how just about every episode was some kind of moral or ethical commentary. 

Lost that with the spin-offs.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

"Seaquest" is interesting for the future it depicted we're actually seeing a lot of now. Bans on meat and smoking come instantly to mind.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

The original "Twilight Zone" has no peer.

I've seen all of them, but the only other SF series I actually reserved time to watch was the recent resurrection of Battlestar Galactica.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Billy_Kinetta said:


> The original "Twilight Zone" has no peer.
> 
> I've seen all of them, but the only other SF series I actually reserved time to watch was the recent resurrection of Battlestar Galactica.



Outer Limits is Zone's peer.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Delta4Embassy said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> The original "Twilight Zone" has no peer.
> 
> I've seen all of them, but the only other SF series I actually reserved time to watch was the recent resurrection of Battlestar Galactica.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outer Limits is Zone's peer.
Click to expand...


Six of one half dozen of the other.  While OL had some fantastic episodes, the writing was not as consistent as TZ.

This really bugged me.


----------



## Alystyr

"Space: Above and Beyond" was mine.
Special effects were decent, and it had a passable plot to it.
Ended far too soon.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Alystyr said:


> "Space: Above and Beyond" was mine.
> Special effects were decent, and it had a passable plot to it.
> Ended far too soon.



Loved it too. As has always been their problem, Fox cancelled great series. Best episode for me was "Sugardirt" think it was, all stranded and cut off for a long while facing starvation and such.


----------



## Alystyr

Delta4Embassy said:


> Alystyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Space: Above and Beyond" was mine.
> Special effects were decent, and it had a passable plot to it.
> Ended far too soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loved it too. As has always been their problem, Fox cancelled great series. Best episode for me was "Sugardirt" think it was, all stranded and cut off for a long while facing starvation and such.
Click to expand...

I believe that you're correct.
I think that my favorite was the one that had the "As easy as eating pancakes" line. "Ray Butts", IIRC.
Really hard to believe that was 20 years ago... now I feel old.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Alystyr said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alystyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Space: Above and Beyond" was mine.
> Special effects were decent, and it had a passable plot to it.
> Ended far too soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loved it too. As has always been their problem, Fox cancelled great series. Best episode for me was "Sugardirt" think it was, all stranded and cut off for a long while facing starvation and such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe that you're correct.
> I think that my favorite was the one that had the "As easy as eating pancakes" line. "Ray Butts", IIRC.
> Really hard to believe that was 20 years ago... now I feel old.
Click to expand...


Ya the black hole one.  Well done 'entry into a black hole' as sci-fi goes I thought.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Episode list and fansite here,
SPACE: ABOVE AND BEYOND the Bitter End


----------



## Desperado

The latest version of Battlestar Galactica and Firefly both excellent


----------



## Skull Pilot

koshergrl said:


> Star Trek still mine.
> 
> The original.


The original over Next Gen but Picard over Kirk


----------



## FA_Q2

Billy_Kinetta said:


> The original "Twilight Zone" has no peer.
> 
> I've seen all of them, but the only other SF series I actually reserved time to watch was the recent resurrection of Battlestar Galactica.


BSG was one of the best series I have ever seen.  Very well done.  Game of Thrones is right there with it (but not really a sci-fi).


----------



## FA_Q2

Skull Pilot said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Star Trek still mine.
> 
> The original.
> 
> 
> 
> The original over Next Gen but Picard over Kirk
Click to expand...

Meh.  I used to think so but then watched a few Star Trek TOS and realized I had hardcore nostalgia goggles.  I think TNG was likely the best iteration of Star Trek.


----------



## Nutz

Deep Space Nine was the best...a linear story and better characters....but let' not forget SG-1 --  Still my favorite


----------



## FA_Q2

Nutz said:


> Deep Space Nine was the best...a linear story and better characters....but let' not forget SG-1 --  Still my favorite


SG1 was VERY good all the way up until the end where thy made one of the worse last episodes in TV history.  I used to like DS9 but then re-watched it recently - it was horrible.  I am not even sure why I thought it was good.


----------



## Montrovant

I've never understood the hype for the Battlestar Galactica remake.  It wasn't a terrible show, but it wasn't great, either.  I mean, they had Starbuck fix a hole in a ship with a flight suit and some 'space tape'!


----------



## Montrovant

Nutz said:


> Deep Space Nine was the best...a linear story and better characters....but let' not forget SG-1 --  Still my favorite



I tried the first episode of DS9 but didn't continue.  The fact that they weren't mobile was a huge turn off.  It's Star Trek.....to search out new life and new civilizations, not to hang around in one spot.  

I also didn't like the shapeshifter turning himself into a cloth sack, I think it was.  That kind of mass displacement always annoys me for some reason.


----------



## Montrovant

Desperado said:


> The latest version of Battlestar Galactica and Firefly both excellent



Firefly is probably the best sci-fi series ever.  The only reason it is a question in my mind is that it only had the one season.

Farscape was also excellent.  

Neither fits the 20+ years ago of the OP, of course.


----------



## Nutz

Montrovant said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deep Space Nine was the best...a linear story and better characters....but let' not forget SG-1 --  Still my favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the first episode of DS9 but didn't continue.  The fact that they weren't mobile was a huge turn off.  It's Star Trek.....to search out new life and new civilizations, not to hang around in one spot.
> 
> I also didn't like the shapeshifter turning himself into a cloth sack, I think it was.  That kind of mass displacement always annoys me for some reason.
Click to expand...

I wasn't much of a fan of the shapeshifters either.  But what I liked about DS9 was that there was a beginning and an end smartly put together throughout the series.


----------



## FA_Q2

Montrovant said:


> I've never understood the hype for the Battlestar Galactica remake.  It wasn't a terrible show, but it wasn't great, either.  I mean, they had Starbuck fix a hole in a ship with a flight suit and some 'space tape'!


Seriously?

You jab an unrealistic action in the show and then mention Farscape as a good show!  That is hilarious.  Don't get me wrong, Farscape was an amazing show mostly because they had absolutely no boundaries - they would try anything.  But space tape and a shirt is more believable than everyone turning into a cartoon 

BSG was wonderful because the characters were very well developed, had intricate and strong backgrounds, the story was well written and very coherent and the world was well constructed.  Rarely does a show break from the 30 minute shallow story and actually engage the audience.  Farscape had something similar though much lighter hearted and fun.  I liked the characters.


----------



## Montrovant

FA_Q2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never understood the hype for the Battlestar Galactica remake.  It wasn't a terrible show, but it wasn't great, either.  I mean, they had Starbuck fix a hole in a ship with a flight suit and some 'space tape'!
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> You jab an unrealistic action in the show and then mention Farscape as a good show!  That is hilarious.  Don't get me wrong, Farscape was an amazing show mostly because they had absolutely no boundaries - they would try anything.  But space tape and a shirt is more believable than everyone turning into a cartoon
> 
> BSG was wonderful because the characters were very well developed, had intricate and strong backgrounds, the story was well written and very coherent and the world was well constructed.  Rarely does a show break from the 30 minute shallow story and actually engage the audience.  Farscape had something similar though much lighter hearted and fun.  I liked the characters.
Click to expand...


You said it : Farscape was often much more light hearted.  BG took itself way too seriously.  I don't mind a show being serious, but it was too disjointed and, as I remember it, had too many plot holes.  That's a lot easier to get away with when a show incorporates some silliness.  

BG had good production and acting, but the writing just didn't impress me.  Again, not terrible, just over-hyped.  Farscape had its share of issues, but they weren't as damaging as those of BG and I felt the cast of Farscape had much better chemistry and were much more sympathetic and easier to care about.

The space tape is just the thing I remember most about BG.  I think what bothered me most was the almost nonsensical mysticism behind the Cylons.  It's been quite a while and I don't remember the show that well, but weren't the Cylons, in the end, on some sort of spiritual or religious quest?  Looking back I feel like the plot got progressively more disconnected and difficult to swallow as the show went on.


----------



## FA_Q2

Montrovant said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never understood the hype for the Battlestar Galactica remake.  It wasn't a terrible show, but it wasn't great, either.  I mean, they had Starbuck fix a hole in a ship with a flight suit and some 'space tape'!
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> You jab an unrealistic action in the show and then mention Farscape as a good show!  That is hilarious.  Don't get me wrong, Farscape was an amazing show mostly because they had absolutely no boundaries - they would try anything.  But space tape and a shirt is more believable than everyone turning into a cartoon
> 
> BSG was wonderful because the characters were very well developed, had intricate and strong backgrounds, the story was well written and very coherent and the world was well constructed.  Rarely does a show break from the 30 minute shallow story and actually engage the audience.  Farscape had something similar though much lighter hearted and fun.  I liked the characters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said it : Farscape was often much more light hearted.  BG took itself way too seriously.  I don't mind a show being serious, but it was too disjointed and, as I remember it, had too many plot holes.  That's a lot easier to get away with when a show incorporates some silliness.
> 
> BG had good production and acting, but the writing just didn't impress me.  Again, not terrible, just over-hyped.  Farscape had its share of issues, but they weren't as damaging as those of BG and I felt the cast of Farscape had much better chemistry and were much more sympathetic and easier to care about.
> 
> The space tape is just the thing I remember most about BG.  I think what bothered me most was the almost nonsensical mysticism behind the Cylons.  It's been quite a while and I don't remember the show that well, but weren't the Cylons, in the end, on some sort of spiritual or religious quest?  Looking back I feel like the plot got progressively more disconnected and difficult to swallow as the show went on.
Click to expand...

I am not a big fan of the spirituality aspect of the show either TBH but I am the opposite of you I think - I prefer my shows to take themselves more seriously though I can handle the more light hearted ones if they are written well.

I would not call it a spiritual quest more than a cycle.  The Cylons were simply an inevitability and eventually man would restart.


----------



## longknife

FA_Q2 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deep Space Nine was the best...a linear story and better characters....but let' not forget SG-1 --  Still my favorite
> 
> 
> 
> SG1 was VERY good all the way up until the end where thy made one of the worse last episodes in TV history.  I used to like DS9 but then re-watched it recently - it was horrible.  I am not even sure why I thought it was good.
Click to expand...


I got to watch SG-1 every Sunday night - 2 in a row. Looks like it's been replaced with Simon & Simon


----------



## Montrovant

FA_Q2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never understood the hype for the Battlestar Galactica remake.  It wasn't a terrible show, but it wasn't great, either.  I mean, they had Starbuck fix a hole in a ship with a flight suit and some 'space tape'!
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> You jab an unrealistic action in the show and then mention Farscape as a good show!  That is hilarious.  Don't get me wrong, Farscape was an amazing show mostly because they had absolutely no boundaries - they would try anything.  But space tape and a shirt is more believable than everyone turning into a cartoon
> 
> BSG was wonderful because the characters were very well developed, had intricate and strong backgrounds, the story was well written and very coherent and the world was well constructed.  Rarely does a show break from the 30 minute shallow story and actually engage the audience.  Farscape had something similar though much lighter hearted and fun.  I liked the characters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said it : Farscape was often much more light hearted.  BG took itself way too seriously.  I don't mind a show being serious, but it was too disjointed and, as I remember it, had too many plot holes.  That's a lot easier to get away with when a show incorporates some silliness.
> 
> BG had good production and acting, but the writing just didn't impress me.  Again, not terrible, just over-hyped.  Farscape had its share of issues, but they weren't as damaging as those of BG and I felt the cast of Farscape had much better chemistry and were much more sympathetic and easier to care about.
> 
> The space tape is just the thing I remember most about BG.  I think what bothered me most was the almost nonsensical mysticism behind the Cylons.  It's been quite a while and I don't remember the show that well, but weren't the Cylons, in the end, on some sort of spiritual or religious quest?  Looking back I feel like the plot got progressively more disconnected and difficult to swallow as the show went on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not a big fan of the spirituality aspect of the show either TBH but I am the opposite of you I think - I prefer my shows to take themselves more seriously though I can handle the more light hearted ones if they are written well.
> 
> I would not call it a spiritual quest more than a cycle.  The Cylons were simply an inevitability and eventually man would restart.
Click to expand...


Don't get me wrong, it is the drama that draws me to most shows.  I just find that if there is no lighter component the show has less leeway.  As an example, look at Firefly.  The best parts of the show are the serious, dramatic elements.  However, the snarky humor is an important element and plays well off of the more serious aspects.

In a show that took itself a bit less seriously I might more easily have forgiven the space taped hole in the Cylon ship.


----------



## waltky

S'posed to be a new Star Trek TV series spring of 2016.


----------



## shadow355

Delta4Embassy said:


> "Earth 2"
> "Space: Above and Beyond"
> "Seaquest DSV"
> 
> Sci-fi sucks now.




Battlestar Galactica - 1978

Shadow 355


----------



## longknife

shadow355 said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Earth 2"
> "Space: Above and Beyond"
> "Seaquest DSV"
> 
> Sci-fi sucks now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battlestar Galactica - 1978
> 
> Shadow 355
Click to expand...


I always wondered at the Mormon story line. Where did it come from?


----------



## bodecea

Delta4Embassy said:


> "Earth 2"
> "Space: Above and Beyond"
> "Seaquest DSV"
> 
> Sci-fi sucks now.


Star Trek


----------



## FA_Q2

longknife said:


> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Earth 2"
> "Space: Above and Beyond"
> "Seaquest DSV"
> 
> Sci-fi sucks now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battlestar Galactica - 1978
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always wondered at the Mormon story line. Where did it come from?
Click to expand...

Mormon story line?


----------



## longknife

FA_Q2 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Earth 2"
> "Space: Above and Beyond"
> "Seaquest DSV"
> 
> Sci-fi sucks now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battlestar Galactica - 1978
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always wondered at the Mormon story line. Where did it come from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mormon story line?
Click to expand...


Very much so. The planets were named after figures in Mormon literature and there was a great deal of their belief included - such as the deal about The Lost Tribes and someday returning home to fabled Earth.


----------



## FA_Q2

longknife said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Earth 2"
> "Space: Above and Beyond"
> "Seaquest DSV"
> 
> Sci-fi sucks now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battlestar Galactica - 1978
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always wondered at the Mormon story line. Where did it come from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mormon story line?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very much so. The planets were named after figures in Mormon literature and there was a great deal of their belief included - such as the deal about The Lost Tribes and someday returning home to fabled Earth.
Click to expand...

I don't remember much in the way of Mormon references.  I do remember a lot of Greek ones though.

Interesting.


----------



## longknife

FA_Q2 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Earth 2"
> "Space: Above and Beyond"
> "Seaquest DSV"
> 
> Sci-fi sucks now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battlestar Galactica - 1978
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always wondered at the Mormon story line. Where did it come from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mormon story line?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very much so. The planets were named after figures in Mormon literature and there was a great deal of their belief included - such as the deal about The Lost Tribes and someday returning home to fabled Earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't remember much in the way of Mormon references.  I do remember a lot of Greek ones though.
> 
> Interesting.
Click to expand...


Here's a plot summary:

_In a distant star system, the Twelve Colonies Of Mankind were reaching the end of a thousand-year war with the Cylons, warrior robots created by a reptilian race which expired long ago, presumably destroyed by their own creations. Humanity was ultimately defeated in a sneak attack on their homeworlds by the Cylons, carried out with the help of a human traitor, Count Baltar (John Colicos). Protected by the last surviving capital warship, a "battlestar" (from "battle starship"), named Galactica_, the survivors fled in any available ships. The Commander of the _Galactica_, Adama (Lorne Greene), led this "rag-tag fugitive fleet" of 220 ships in search of a new home. They began a quest to find the long-lost thirteenth tribe of humanity that had settled on a legendary planet called Earth. However, the Cylons continued to pursue them relentlessly across the galaxy.


----------



## RWS

Sorry I didn't read through all 4 pages, but if we're talking TV sci-fi series in the last 20 years, it's Battlestar Galactica (the remake). Great show! 

Battlestar Galactica (TV Series 2004–2009) - IMDb

But for one season alone, and the subsequent movie.... 

Firefly rocks!!! 

Firefly (TV Series 2002–2003) - IMDb


----------



## RWS

I don't know if you can fit the X-Files in there, based on 20 years, but that would actually be #1 if it fits (started 1993).

Firefly #2

BG #3


----------



## RWS

So that brings up a great debate!

Who would win in a fistfight!

Capt Kirk or Mal Reynolds (or Han Solo)?

Han Solo or Indiana Jones?

Mr Spock or Chewbacca?

Superman or Darth Vader? (consider the force)

Luke Skywalker (no force) or Starbuck?

Capt Picard or R2D2?

McCoy or Jar-Jar?

Neo or River?

Mulder or Scully?


----------



## Borillar

I really enjoyed the Babylon 5 series. Think that was 20 years ago, give or take. I never really got into the Star Trek Voyager or DS9 shows though.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Delta4Embassy said:


> "Earth 2"
> "Space: Above and Beyond"
> "Seaquest DSV"
> 
> Sci-fi sucks now.



X-files.


----------



## mdk

Borillar said:


> I really enjoyed the Babylon 5 series. Think that was 20 years ago, give or take. I never really got into the Star Trek Voyager or DS9 shows though.



I literally just started re-watching _Babylon 5 _three days ago. What a fantastic show!


----------



## longknife

Seems to be a few good ones showing up on USA.


----------



## sealybobo

koshergrl said:


> Star Trek still mine.
> 
> The original.


I'm watching the pilot right now. Before Kirk, sulu, checkoff and nemoy. The only one I recognize is Spock. I wonder what ever became of the actor playing the captain.


----------



## Montrovant

sealybobo said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Star Trek still mine.
> 
> The original.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching the pilot right now. Before Kirk, sulu, checkoff and nemoy. The only one I recognize is Spock. I wonder what ever became of the actor playing the captain.
Click to expand...


He died in 1969.  Jeffrey Hunter.  Jeffrey Hunter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## sealybobo

Montrovant said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Star Trek still mine.
> 
> The original.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching the pilot right now. Before Kirk, sulu, checkoff and nemoy. The only one I recognize is Spock. I wonder what ever became of the actor playing the captain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He died in 1969.  Jeffrey Hunter.  Jeffrey Hunter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...

He was almost the dad on the Brady bunch but he was too good looking.

So they cast a gay guy. Lol

I'm watching svengooly. He plays old movies. Ever see him or is he just a Michigan thing?


----------



## Montrovant

sealybobo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Star Trek still mine.
> 
> The original.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching the pilot right now. Before Kirk, sulu, checkoff and nemoy. The only one I recognize is Spock. I wonder what ever became of the actor playing the captain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He died in 1969.  Jeffrey Hunter.  Jeffrey Hunter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was almost the dad on the Brady bunch but he was too good looking.
> 
> So they cast a gay guy. Lol
> 
> I'm watching svengooly. He plays old movies. Ever see him or is he just a Michigan thing?
Click to expand...


Never heard of Svengooly, at least not that I remember.


----------



## sealybobo

Montrovant said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Star Trek still mine.
> 
> The original.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching the pilot right now. Before Kirk, sulu, checkoff and nemoy. The only one I recognize is Spock. I wonder what ever became of the actor playing the captain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He died in 1969.  Jeffrey Hunter.  Jeffrey Hunter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was almost the dad on the Brady bunch but he was too good looking.
> 
> So they cast a gay guy. Lol
> 
> I'm watching svengooly. He plays old movies. Ever see him or is he just a Michigan thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never heard of Svengooly, at least not that I remember.
Click to expand...

He dresses up as a vampire in a casket and tells you interesting facts in between the movie and commercial. You never know what he's going to show. It was cool seeing gene Roddenberry's pilot for star trek. I'm glad they went with shatner


----------

